# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Overactieve Blaas - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Overactieve blaas*
*Urine-incontinentie: zou de blaas overactief zijn?* 

Een overactieve blaas is een van de oorzaken van urine-incontinentie. Hebt u last van dit veelvoorkomende probleem?

*Overactieve blaas: wat gebeurt er eigenlijk?
*Wat zijn de symptomen van een overactieve blaas?
*Hoe moet u reageren als u een overactieve blaas hebt?


*Overactieve blaas: wat gebeurt er eigenlijk?*

Om te urineren, moeten twee mechanismen op hetzelfde ogenblik in werking treden: de detrusor of blaasspier trekt samen, waardoor urine geloosd wordt, en onze sluitspier, die de urinebuis meestal afsluit, ontspant zich om de urine door te laten. De urinebuis of urethra is het kanaal waarlangs de urine vanuit de blaas naar buiten wordt gevoerd.

Normaal gezien, trekt de detrusor pas samen wanneer de blaas voor twee derde gevuld is. Meestal kunnen we daaraan weerstaan, bijvoorbeeld om te wachten tot we op het toilet zijn. 

De overactiviteit van de blaas is een probleem dat 20% van de mensen ouder dan 40 jaar treft. Het probleem doet zich voor wanneer de detrusor op eender welk ogenblik samentrekt, dus niet alleen wanneer de blaas voor minstens twee derde gevuld is. Dit fenomeen gaat gepaard met een frequente en hevige aandrang om te urineren, waarbij het haast onmogelijk is het toiletbezoek uit te stellen: dit fenomeen wordt urge-incontinentie genoemd.


*Wat zijn de symptomen van een overactieve blaas?*

Het belangrijkste symptoom is de hevige aandrang om te urineren die zich soms voordoet amper enkele minuten na het vorige toiletbezoek. Mensen die last hebben van een overactieve blaas, moeten vaker naar het toilet gaan. Ze zijn vaak ook verplicht 's nachts op te staan om te gaan urineren. Urine-incontinentie is dikwijls, maar niet altijd een gevolg van een overactieve blaas


*Hoe moet u reageren als u een overactieve blaas hebt?*

Sommige raadgevingen in verband met de levensstijl kunnen de symptomen van een overactieve blaas helpen beperken: 
*'s avonds minder drinken, 
*dranken en voedingsmiddelen die de blaas irriteren zoveel mogelijk vermijden en 
*een eventuele constipatie behandelen…
*blaastraining 
Het is ook mogelijk de blaas opnieuw 'op te voeden' via een soort blaastraining: telkens langer proberen te weerstaan aan de aandrang om te urineren, wat uiteraard niet gemakkelijk is. 

Tot slot zijn er nog geneesmiddelen (de anticholinergica), maar men moet dan wel rekening houden met een aantal bijwerkingen. 
Uw arts zal u adviseren welke voor u de geschiktste oplossing is… op voorwaarde natuurlijk dat u hem aanspreekt over uw probleem! 

Ondanks het feit dat heel veel mensen geconfronteerd worden met een overactieve blaas, blijft dit inderdaad een moeilijk te bespreken onderwerp. Jammer genoeg twijfelen nog te veel mensen om erover te praten.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be

----------


## hannienoordveld

prikkelde pijn van plasbuis vooral snacht's ga dan ook steeds plassen maar is dan niet erg veel is ook geen blaasontsteking is getest

----------

